# XP Fehlermeldung: 1603 Fatal error during installation ...



## julchen (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
als ich eine Demo von Far Cry (Game)installieren wollte, brach XP nach der Hälfte ab und brachte die Fehlermeldung: Error: -1603 Fatal error during installtion. Dann schrieb Windows noch irgendwas von dem Installer.

Ich habe gelesen, das man den Installer neu installieren sollte. Jedoch habe ich XP und habe kein Update für den Installer gefunden. Ich habe auch schon die Firewall und Antivirus abgeschaltet und XP upgedatet ohne Erfolg.

Was kann ich tun?

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Probyte (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

die Informationen von abgebrochene Installationen kannst du mit diesem Programm entfernen:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=290301 

Mir sind derartige Probleme mit Far Cry (Demo) nicht bekannt.
Kann es sein, das die Demo (die Daten) fehlerhaft sind ?
Das evtl die Datei noch einem anderen Programm zugeordnet war und desswegen die Installation abgebrochen ist ?

Der Fehlschlag der installation klingt schwer nach:
1. kein Platz mehr auf der Festpolatte.
2. Demodaten fehlerhaft weil beschädigt.

Die Demo hat so um die 500 MB.
Hast Du sie downgeloadet, oder ist die Demo auf einer Zeitschriften CD ?

Pro.


----------

